# Finally Were Going To Be Outbackers



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

We just put in the deposit for our 250Rss from Lakeshore.














Should be in around April 1st. We ordered one in the new moonlight color. I liked that the fabric on the dinette and sofa looks to be darker than the others, maybe it will hold up to our two Monst...errr..kids.

We have almost bought one last year...but we held out to get our debt down first. Now we can look forward to camping this year.

We picked the outback because we hope to do some winter camping to cross-country ski places. The enclosed belly and heating systems should make it a nice cozy ski lodge on wheels.









My husband's dad is going to go make the journey to bring it back to us...he will get to break it in on the way back. Even with the cost of driving over there it ends up being so much cheaper than the local rv places. (camping world) It's only a couple thousand more than the older ones cost used on craigslist here....and we really had our hearts set on the larger bed and dinette (for those winter camping family nights)







.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome to the family. We loved our 25RSS. And we love all the friends we have made via this site. Dean & Jodi


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

WELCOME WELCOME adn congrats on the new outbacker


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Moses Lake? Right close to us -- when we're home that is....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome, welcome. Might see you around. Watch for other Outbacks and don't be afraid to say howdy in the campgrounds.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats! have fun and be safe.

Kevin


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

kristina said:


> We picked the outback because we hope to do some winter camping to cross-country ski places. The enclosed belly and heating systems should make it a nice cozy ski lodge on wheels.


CONGRATS ON THE NEW OB!!

You are going to LOVE the OB for cold weather camping. We have camped in 15-20 deg weather in CO/AZ and the OB did fine.

A couple of helping/pointers for cold weather camping:
1) When we are connected to shore power, we use a couple of small electric heaters (front/rear), and only use the propane OB heating system as a backup if the electric heaters cannot keep up (only happen once due to outside temp). The electric heaters are MUCH quieter and you will not us your propane supply.
2) If you do not have shore power, you can still supplement your OB system with a Mr Heater Indoor Approved Heater. These will use portable propane canisters ($) but will still be much quieter than the OB heating system.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

kristina said:


> We have almost bought one last year...but we held out to get our debt down first.


Hey, that's a novel concept these days!









Welcome to the club, and congrats!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats! You'll love your Outback. We took ours cold weather camping this past weekend at a nearby state park. The furnace kept us toasty when we got back in from hiking and sledding. You won't be diappointed with your purchase!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site!! As others have said you'll do fine in the cold. ---Mike


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Congratulations! You're gonna LOVE this model Outback! And the folks here at outbackers.com are the best. Welcome!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome!! you have become one of the family! We also purchased from lakeshore rv this year, a new 230rs and we love it, we have the whole summer planned out and can hardly wait, again, Welcome!


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

Humm.. I'm not sure what is going on with Lakeshore..but we can't get Marci to return phone calls to us..
They cashed our deposit.. but we have not had ANY updates. And now looking on EBAY they have our trailer...in the color we ordered, listed on EBAY! I don't understand this, as everyone else seems to be having good experiences with Lakeshore.









So I'm still hoping that we will have our outback next month..maybe I should just bid on the ebay one.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

kristina said:


> Humm.. I'm not sure what is going on with Lakeshore..but we can't get Marci to return phone calls to us..
> They cashed our deposit.. but we have not had ANY updates. And now looking on EBAY they have our trailer...in the color we ordered, listed on EBAY! I don't understand this, as everyone else seems to be having good experiences with Lakeshore.
> 
> 
> ...


I would now ask for someone higher up if you are not getting return calls and they have cashed your money. Instead of leaving a message for Marci, tell the person well, you have done that and now you actually need to speak with someone. Good luck

Cristy


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi everyone..

Everything is running fine now.. Marci was on vacation and got hurt...she was in the hospital with a concussion. She called and said that the trailer is on schedule and we will be able to pick it up as scheduled. She also said that it's going to be a 2011! But also said that no much has changed between the 2010 and 2011..(I was kinda hoping that they had run out of white cabinets)

.. one thing I didn't really like was how the one set of white cabinets just sort of stick out...like they had a bunch left over from the older outbacks and were trying to use them up.









Anyway guess I will have to change our siggi...as it looks like we will be picking up a 2011.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kristina said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> Everything is running fine now.. Marci was on vacation and got hurt...she was in the hospital with a concussion. She called and said that the trailer is on schedule and we will be able to pick it up as scheduled. She also said that it's going to be a 2011! But also said that no much has changed between the 2010 and 2011..(I was kinda hoping that they had run out of white cabinets)
> 
> ...


You driving out there to get it? We did last summer from Oregon and had a blast!! Let me know if you want any pointers...

..btw, Glad to hear Marci is OK and that you are being taken care of. She did a GREAT job for us last summer.


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats on the new 25RSS... I'm in a "holding pattern" with Lakeshore-RV waiting for any kind of response from Marci on a 2010 280RS... now I know why, so thanks I'll be much more understanding rather than annoyed. Marci mentioned that the new 280RS will have an electric rear king slide but I didn't get the specifics as to whether it was standard or an option and if it was on a late model 2010 or 2011. I'll be asking for clarification. Has anyone heard anything more about it? I'd also be interested in your opinions (good idea, not a big deal, something else to go wrong).


----------

